# fall!



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Help!!! I never fall over but just now was trying to get the dog in and fell off my front step onto my knees on the concrete. Grazed my knee but will this have done damage


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

This should not affect your chances of a BFP, you didn't land on your stomach.  Good luck


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

your legs will have taken the impact hope it doesn't bruise too much x 

put some ice on it perhaps to take away any inflammation.


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks girls im worried but will have to put it to back of my mind  so angry with myself x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the connection between your knee and your uterus isn't a solid mass. There's muscle, cartilage, joints...all designed to flex and move... each part will have absorbed a little of the impact. the only thing I could possibly imagine causing a problem would be if your knee suddenly swelled up a lot and the subsequent inflammation affected your immune system. But a little graze isn't a big deal. get some ice. Get two lots, and put one lot in a drink and the other on your knee. Drink the drink.   relax.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

You will be fine and wouldn't have done any damage.  Apparently your womb is like a jam sandwich and the embryo is nice and cushioned in the middle.

Good luck.
X


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Rice in jam i like that  i was only saying re my knee graze to say how hard a fall i didnt mean anything to do with connection re womb. Am just going to have to be more careful in future...got a telling off by hubs. Aparantly if he was there he would have caught me lol bless him. Thanks girls.. xx

And yes goldbunny ice good


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

I fell through a chair I was standing on 2 days ago on day 12 of my 2ww so I'm really panicking too. I just thought about the £3,000 gone down the drain.  My leg went right through it and then I fell backwards with a huge thud onto my behind onto a hard floor. I'm   just looking at hcg values now and can't work out if I've got a chemical, just traces of an HCG injection I took 5 days ago or something better. It's all too stressful. I think there are two different measurement scales for hcg and I'm not sure which one I've got.  I think I'll have to ring the clinic now but I can't bear being disappointed.


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

I found it now, finally, on the net, it's an 'equivocal' result. That's just what I don't need, prolonged stress..


----------



## Annie101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your fall! My friend had a fall and she was just 5 weeks or something...she slipped down a few steps and fell on her bum too....she went on to have a healthy baby. But I have to say she didnt have any fertility issues....not sure if that matters....hope all is well, just try and relax to get back on track.


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Whats equivocal?? Im sure your embie will have been cushioned by bottom just as my knees took impact not that im saying you have a big bum of course just least didnt land on tummy  thanks annie made me feel better too, ive tested very early and got a faint line. Dont think its hcg as i was a dummy and tested day7! Of 2 day transfer and got a neg so hoping hcg gone and its a wau to bfp  x


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

Not as much cushioning on my bum as I would like for this sort of accident, unfotunately! But yes, better than being elbowed in the stomach which happened to me after my last ET, coming back in rush hour.

A faint line is a positive, deffo.  I really believe in pee sticks, I just don't have any myself at the moment because I promised myself I wouldn't torture myself with them this time. I really     for you.
My level is 11, I have emailed the clinic to ask them about whether my it means any good news but no answer at all so far so I am still stuck in this horrible inbetween time, wondering whether I can get my hopes up.

Thanks Annie, too. Hoping there's a chance...


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh i see. Its an awf wait its like limbo. I had a chemical pregnancy last year it was a very confusing time. Omg elbow in tummy?! Horrendous. These things happen at the worst times! Well im still cautious after my last tx bit hoping. Let me know how you get on x


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

Hopefuls, I just saw your signature, how did you get two eggs from one follicle? Did another follicle appear later on in the cycle? That happened to me this cycle, which was really lucky because most of them were empty so if I hadn't got the late ones I might have ended up with nothing. I had three embies transferred in the end.
When the guy elbowed me that time   it was hard not to burst into tears, but it was a crowded train though so I was too embarrassed.


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh god i would have been so upset if that happened to me! What a shame. How far did you get last time? My first tx i was poor responder and theu almost cancelled but we talked them round. And got preg but lost it. Was awful having contractions when it was being expelled. Had about six months off as it hit me hard and i expected to be ok this time so it was a shock when i got told i had three follies, one was mature ans the other two not. They tried to cancel and so did my oh but i dug my heels in and at ec the mature one came out and one of the little ones too. Both fetilised but the little one was too fragmented. I think we have been extremely lucky..better than any lottery ticket. Just hoping tthis time it sticks and we get preggers! Was a big risk as they said wasting a tx of dont get an egg. I was still high off drugs when i was like ha told ya docs lol xx three embies thats fab!


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, clinic say that my HCG level is definitely a bfp, and that the level is normal for one pregnancy. I'm still clueless about how the figures work,  but anyway, the fall didn't destroy the implantation, thank goodness.
Hopefuls, well done you for standing your ground, it's so hard to stick up for a yourself in such emotional situations. One of my embies was very weak as well, they thought it wouldn't develop but it grew to blast in the end so you just never know and I would have taken the chance like you.
I haven't got anywhere at all in my previous ivf's, and I have had a miscarriage before, too, so I just feel terrified now that this could end any day, any minute, it's awful. I don't have any confidence in my body doing it's 'job' anymore.
When is your test day?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

cookiesancake congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Excellent cookiesandcake!!!! Fantastic news!! Well done for bfp yes I know what you mean about being worried but just take goo care of yourself and rest plenty and dont stress.  Positve vibes helped me I meditated plenty and imagined golden eggs with a lovely aura 

I test on wednesday. I tested again today and got a decent line amd that was at lunch time. Still being mega cautious and wont call it a bfp until wed if its still there xx


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

Hopeful, Wow, that's fantastic to have confirmation, and so early on. Maybe that means its a very strong one, or maybe both, wouldn't that be fab!

Goldbunny, thank you. I feel pretty miserable at the moment though because I'm sure it's failing already, no reliable symptoms. 
But I suppose, whatever happens it's still my best ivf result so far and I should be grateful for that.


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Noooooo!! Happy thoughts you have to keep a pma i havent any symptoms really. Sore boobs I think are the pessaries


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

I did a clear blue this afternoon and it said Not pregnant. I was kind of thinking the worst anyway but I still wasn't prepared when I saw it in black and white. I cried my eyes out. Now I'm just going to convince myself that it was all just a dream and think positive about the future and prepare for my next try. When I got the bfp I let myself go a bit though and spent a bit of money to celebrate. I regret that now because I really need it for Xmas tx.  It's so awful, we can never relax.    

Good luck hopefuls for OTD


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh god im so sorry that you got bad news hun.  I feel your pain I was in exactly the same boat as you last year and its hard. Was it a chemical pregnancy?  I do hope they give you an explanation as to how it happened and what can be done next time differently. It brings home the reality of why I wont let myself get carried away as anything can change.

Take time to look after yourself.  Dont beat yourself up on spending. Xx

X


----------



## Cranky Angie (Jan 16, 2013)

I heard someone on here fell over her sons skateboard on the way back from ET and someone else got kicked in the stomach by her horse (!) both got their BFPs. I'm sure it won't have affected anything. Don't worry.  
Ange xx


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow scary stories!  Thanks ang!


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

It wasn't even a chemical, I've now found out. The original hcg was too high for that. Don't know how it can go from that to zero in 3 days. I guess I'll have to ask my clinic.


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Ive just googled it and its a bit ambiguous really. Have you had ovarian cysts? I hope you get the answers you need and they make a plan for next timex


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

I definitely don't have cysts because I had a transvag scan 2 days before the HCG test day...  I will ask the clinic, i'm having another HCG test tomorrow so I'll email after that. On the NHS though so probably won't even get the result this week...
Really good luck for tomorrow


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

so sorry you are disappointed this time. i am puzzled though because you said you had Hcg shots during your 2ww. i have never heard of anyone doing that and surely that would be able to affect the test results? what if there was a chemical pg but also enough hcg shot left in your system to make it look like more than that?


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi goldbunny, I was worried about that too so I asked  the doctor about it before I took the HCG test for pregnancy and she told me what day to take it for that not to be an issue. Then I checked with my clinic whether they thought the bfp might be due to that and they said no, definitely not. A chemical would have been less than half the HCG I had and there wouldn't have been enough HCG from the shots to make another 50% on top of that so I'm completely confused. One thing's for sure, I won't be able to relax for one single second if I'm lucky enough to get a bfp again....


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Cookiesandcake its difficult as they cant give a definitive answer  wish you success for your next treatment.

I got my offical bfp today. I cant let myself relax about it all until at least the scan in two weeks as lost last one just before the scan. Happy thoughts! Xx


----------

